# Meet Storm



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

This is my newest mouse Storm. She is a 5 week old doe. Am not sure exactly what her colouration is. I thought maybe broken blue tan as she has tan patches on her belly. This is only a wild guess, anyone who knows - please tell. Although she looks a brownish colour, she is in fact a dark grey colour. It must be the orange of the cage bouncing off her. It is a habitrail ovo which has a orange and clear roof.




























The other lil mousie is Maple. What colour is she? To me she looks like Argente as she is a pale golden colour with a blueish colour underneath. Also she is satin and maybe long haired??? I know she doesn't look like this colour but in real life she is and her fur is a longer than Storm's


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Storm is beautiful


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Thank you, Jathy


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Broken dove tan and champagne? Very cute!


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Laigaie, I got Maple out this afternoon and I ruffled her fur and its like a bluey-grey colour just under the top bits of her fur. Do champagnes have this?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Broken dove tan, and argente satins. 
I think they're both satin, the argente is definitely satin though.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Argente is what you've got if they're blue underneath, for sure.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Rhasputin, Storm the broken dove isn't satin, she just has an extremely shiny coat. Must be their diet they are on. Both are small so on a diet of porridge which they both love, also they are on millet and the occasional mouse biscuit. Storm isn't as tame as Maple but she is getting used to my voice and my hand being in her cage. Maple is like a little sticklebrick when she's on my hand, her feet are so tiny but I do need to build her up so any suggestions other than the porridge. She is weaned but isn't too keen on the biscuits at the mo but she does like her millet


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

When you're trying to get them to put on some weight and grow, anything with protein and calcium (but not tons of fat) can really help. If they're doing well on the porridge, you could try making it with milk (but take away what they don't eat, as milky porridge spoils more easily). If you have chickens, layer feed is great, also scrambled eggs.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Thanx for the info, Laigaie. I will try them on scrambled egg and see what they think of it.


----------

